# Flame's Malone, FIU coach to speak at awards banquet



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Florida Flame head coach Jeff Malone and Florida International University men's basketball coach Sergio Rocco are the scheduled guest speakers at the fifth annual Southwest Florida Association of Basketball Coaches Awards Banquet, to be held March 12 at the Holiday Inn Bell Tower in Fort Myers. The banquet will begin at 6 p.m.

Along with Malone and Rocco, the banquet also will recognize the SFABC All-Stars, who played their games Monday, as well as the Southwest Florida district champion coaches, the area boys and girls basketball coaches of the year, and Southwest Florida's Mr. and Miss Basketbal

Complete Article


----------

